# Sturmgewehr 57 Rifle/Battle Carbine



## Canashea (7 Jun 2007)

The SIG 510, Better known as the 'Sturmgewehr 57'.

















These rifles/carbines are accurate and powerful as hell!, Are they in use with any SF brigades?


----------



## KevinB (7 Jun 2007)

Museum pieces...


----------



## McG (7 Jun 2007)

I assume that "57" is for 1957.  Anyone able to confirm?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (7 Jun 2007)

MCG said:
			
		

> I assume that "57" is for 1957.  Anyone able to confirm?



According to this site that is the case....

http://www.swissrifles.com/


----------



## Haletown (7 Jun 2007)

MCG said:
			
		

> I assume that "57" is for 1957.  Anyone able to confirm?



looks like it  . . . .  http://www.answers.com/topic/sig-510


----------



## KevinB (8 Jun 2007)

They where replaced in Swiss service by the 5.56mm Sig550.  Never adopted anywhere else.
  Some made it into Canada and the US in private hands.


----------



## MG34 (8 Jun 2007)

Rumour has it more are on the way.


----------



## time expired (8 Jun 2007)

As I remember the Sturmgewehr 57 was the most expensive rifle ever issued to 
an army,just look at it everything machined not a stamping anywhere.Also heard,
from Swiss friends that it was very heavy but they still did not want to part with it
as it was extremely accurate.Same as some old foggies and the FN C1.
                            Regards


----------



## ProPatria031 (20 Jul 2007)

I'm not gonna lie but that's not the prettiest weapon I've seen

 :cheers:


----------

